# long stringy pleco poop



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

i have a sailfin pleco that has long white poop, literally 2 feet long. and it hasnt let loose for the past 3 or 4 days. i havent really notice it eat much food yet, since i just got the tank. ive been putting algae wafers in for my pleco, he hasnt touched it and likes to stick to a rock hideout and the back wall. i dont know why the poop is white and stringy can someone let me know if this may be a problem


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A lot of it has to do with diet, try giving him some frozen bloodworms, omnivore pellets and such. They don't eat just algae and algae tabs. They will also eat flake food that has gone to the bottom.

They also like a lot of water movement and large tanks, they grow to be pretty good size and the stated minimum size tank is 125 gal.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

white stringy poo is a symptom of a parasite as well.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah anytime I see white stringy poo,I feed garlic soaked bloodworms.Diet also has alot to do with it as Susan said,but it doesnt hurt to feed the garlic anyhow.


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

he's very active and rarely just sits around. if it were to be because of a parasite which medications should i try?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can feed an antiparasitic med,but like I said earlier.Soak some food in garlic juice and feed him that.Never had a fish refuse garlic so should be no issues feeding it.


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

what type of food should i use for that? and should i soak it until it starts expanding or just coat it in the garlic juice?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

pellets,flake,frozen,it doesnt matter.I myself soak either frozen or pellets.I mince a clove,add to a cup,place the food with the minced garlic.Then if its pellets,I add a little water.With frozen no water is needed.Cover with saran wrap,and sit for about an hour.Then swirl the cup a bit,and feed.They dont mind if some of the minced garlic floats down too,as they eat it as well.


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

alright thanks for the help. i will be sure to give this a try. one more question though, should i do this daily, weekly?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I do it once a month as a preventative.I wouldnt do daily.Maybe every other week.


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

alright cool. i'll pm you sometime in the future to let you know if anything has changed. im not worried about it because he cleans a lot and he could just be a non stop assembly line but i dont want it to look like i have underwater spiders in my tank. thanks for the information.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

NP!


----------

